# Bolling AFB



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone fish off of Bolling AFB? Wondering what kind of fish are in there, if it's brackish or mostly fresh.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I used to fish down by the Marina during my
lunch breaks. During the rockfish run you 
can do very well on them. The herring run 
thick through there in the spring also. In the 
summer it is mainly catfish, white perch, and 
plenty of bass. I stopped fishing there 
because I like to take some fish home to eat, and I got tired of seeing rats scurrying around
the rocks eating the dead fish that would 
float up. 



johnnyleo11 said:


> Anyone fish off of Bolling AFB? Wondering what kind of fish are in there, if it's brackish or mostly fresh.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

You just about said it all talapia;


----------

